# A few of my CRS CBS



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

just an old samsung camera - some of my CRS and CBS -

just set up a 29gln for the CBS juvies.

Not much luck with the OEBT - have berried females but seem to drop the eggs - was a bit lucky on the last one - seen one oebt baby - hoping there are more around in the mosses.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Great looking shrimp ricky, let me know when you have some for sale


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

nice and simple setup! I see you've got petrified wood...gh okay?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice setup. I like it too, it's simple. What kind of gravel/soil are you using?
Where did you get your CRS from?
I am beginning to notice that a lot of the CRS posted on this forum have a faded white body or pinky white body. I am starting to wonder if it's a genetic thing or we are simply missing some key minerals in our water ..?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Any berried one?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

What size is your tank?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Nice setup. I like it too, it's simple. What kind of gravel/soil are you using?
> Where did you get your CRS from?
> I am beginning to notice that a lot of the CRS posted on this forum have a faded white body or pinky white body. I am starting to wonder if it's a genetic thing or we are simply missing some key minerals in our water ..?


It s an indication of quality. The difference between S and S+ grade is fullness. S grade is more cracked or faded white in comparison to S+. The pink shows that the shrimps are not pure line. Pure lines are extremely expensive. Just a SS grade Hinomaru no entry is worth over 300USD


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

camboy012406 said:


> Any berried one?


Who me? More than just berried. I am expecting to hit F2 by December.



Jiang604 said:


> It s an indication of quality. The difference between S and S+ grade is fullness. S grade is more cracked or faded white in comparison to S+. The pink shows that the shrimps are not pure line. Pure lines are extremely expensive. Just a SS grade Hinomaru no entry is worth over 300USD


I don't know, that's what puzzled me. I am kind of confuse because I am getting so many different type of baby shrimps.
Do you know where is the source of your CRS? Did you get them from Silane?
I know that he was crossing his CRS with the pure yellow to get some pure white. Don't know what happened to that.
I know that many of the best breeders are going after patterns and deep red and deep white colours, BKK etc... But I have yet to see a pure white. Not even from Hisayasu Suzuki (the guy who started all this) or his dissiples (ASSA). And none in Taiwan either. I do, however, see quite a few pure yellow though.
Anyway, the reason I am asking this is because I am shock to find "some" (not just one) pure white shrimplettes. I did cross your shrimp with some of my own. But I am far from the pure white, if ever. But unfortunately, the colour is not of a strong white. It's that pale - pink white. That's why I am wondering if it's the water or genetics or where they the decendants of the yellow cross from Silane. Anyway, these tiny guys are only around 2 weeks old. There's a very slim chance that they will live to adult.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Maybe, I'll try to take some pictures. I did make a 75% water change 2 days ago to clear out the black water so I can see better. Not sure if they survive that though. That stunt will kill off quite a few baby shrimps. We'll see tonight ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I don't know, that's what puzzled me. I am kind of confuse because I am getting so many different type of baby shrimps.
> Do you know where is the source of your CRS? Did you get them from Silane?
> I know that he was crossing his CRS with the pure yellow to get some pure white. Don't know what happened to that.
> I know that many of the best breeders are going after patterns and deep red and deep white colours, BKK etc... But I have yet to see a pure white. Not even from Hisayasu Suzuki (the guy who started all this) or his dissiples (ASSA). And none in Taiwan either. I do, however, see quite a few pure yellow though.
> Anyway, the reason I am asking this is because I am shock to find "some" (not just one) pure white shrimplettes. I did cross your shrimp with some of my own. But I am far from the pure white, if ever. But unfortunately, the colour is not of a strong white. It's that pale - pink white. That's why I am wondering if it's the water or genetics or where they the decendants of the yellow cross from Silane. Anyway, these tiny guys are only around 2 weeks old. There's a very slim chance that they will live to adult.


It is because at some point in my line. I had crossed it with golden bee and/or snow white to get a higher grade. But these arent first crossings and were only crossed once. After I cross. I stabalize the thickness. and color of the CRS. If I didnt do this. Continually crossing them will result in clearer and clearer shrimp. Also, once a shrimp has been crossed or mixed. It is impossible to get pure lines. Your only way to get pure lines is get A-C grade CRS and spend a good 2-3 years selectively breeding them for color and thickness. That is the way to ensure no mixing


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Beijing08 said:


> nice and simple setup! I see you've got petrified wood...gh okay?


Not checked the gH - shrimps doing fine so guess everything OK.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

jon021 said:


> Great looking shrimp ricky, let me know when you have some for sale


Will let you know jon.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Nice setup. I like it too, it's simple. What kind of gravel/soil are you using?
> Where did you get your CRS from?
> I am beginning to notice that a lot of the CRS posted on this forum have a faded white body or pinky white body. I am starting to wonder if it's a genetic thing or we are simply missing some key minerals in our water ..?


Got my shrimps from the states - im guessing these are probably crossed with the golden bees somewhere down the road. - no really sure what is it that we are missing - the pure Japanese lines or something in our water or feeding habits - - using the ADA Amazonia II i got from jamesren.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

camboy012406 said:


> What size is your tank?


Camboy - these are first generation - and hoping the will start to breed in a month or so -

the CRS are in a 10 Gln - the CBS in s 29 gln

ADA soil - failed miserable with other type of soil - would have babies but no survivors.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Jiang604 said:


> It is because at some point in my line. I had crossed it with golden bee and/or snow white to get a higher grade. But these arent first crossings and were only crossed once. After I cross. I stabalize the thickness. and color of the CRS. If I didnt do this. Continually crossing them will result in clearer and clearer shrimp. Also, once a shrimp has been crossed or mixed. It is impossible to get pure lines. Your only way to get pure lines is get A-C grade CRS and spend a good 2-3 years selectively breeding them for color and thickness. That is the way to ensure no mixing


Ah, I see. Thank you, that explains a lot.
You can still get a pure line ... somewhere down the generations. But I agree, the quickest way to move them back to pure white is to cross it with some of the thick white ones. It's hard to get any S quality in Canada though.
Anyway, I took a picture of one of them. Sorry about the quality though. It's really small.









*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow looks gorgeous!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I see a lot of shrimps on prefilter sponge.
I suggest to feed them more and get more live plants. Plants are better place for shrimps to hang on


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Igor, I feed them twice a day - however i notice whenever i rinse the filter, they always hang around the filter for a day or so. maybe something special after the rinse - Funny eh.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

novice said:


> Igor, I feed them twice a day - however i notice whenever i rinse the filter, they always hang around the filter for a day or so. maybe something special after the rinse - Funny eh.


Yes, this might be. Shrimps are always in a place I moved gravel or sand


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey ricky, how many bags of ada soil did you use in your 30tank? is that ada soil 2?


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Yes - it is ADA II - (from jamesren) - 1/2 a bag spread over the regular gravel - pH is 6.5.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

only 1/2 bag? thats not enough for 30 gallon I think. so your shrimps do well?how many shrimplets you hae?


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

50+ and some berried CBS females - i let it run for a month


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

i have about 3 SS+ crs babies
and i really want CBS 
where do you get themmm

i also got painted fire red babies now xD!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

try james...


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Or try me


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

novice said:


> 50+ and some berried CBS females - i let it run for a month


wow thats so many!! what do you feed the adults and the shrimplets? do you use direct tap or ro for water change?thank you


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Feed them just about every thing from sugargliders flakes - hiyashi - mosura - hbh algea wafer - crab cuisine - shrimp pellets - zucchini - spinach -The Babies i think the mosses and filter takes care of their food - water use both RO & (Stored) tap water.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

novice said:


> Feed them just about every thing from sugargliders flakes - hiyashi - mosura - hbh algea wafer - crab cuisine - shrimp pellets - zucchini - spinach -The Babies i think the mosses and filter takes care of their food - water use both RO & (Stored) tap water.


what do you mean stored water? did you treat your tap water with antichlorine? how many percent of ro and tap? how often do you waterchange and how many percent? sorry i hae lots of question


----------

